# Game 68: Knicks @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Saturday, March 19th--7:30ET









Miami Heat
(51-16)

vs.









New York Knicks
(26-36)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

yawwwn...the heat don't know how to lose, so I'm not worried about this one.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

The Knicks will be looking for revenge... but I'd doubt it'll matter, especially given the fact that we're playing at home. I really can't see us losing this game, but it could be pretty close. I'm predicting a sloppy first half and a pull-away in the second, like we've done in some of the last few.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

there shouldnt be any let down. the knicks will be hungry but i cant see us losing. hate to be cocky


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

we defenite have to be up by 20 pts in the 3rd quarter like vs. NJ and Milwaukee.

We cant let them get back in the game and i hope Zo plays for 1 minute at least at garbage time.

Should be blown out.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Want To See Zo Gettin Some Minutes In This One


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

14 in a row!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm wishing for a blowout, gotta cover the spread baby.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

gian said:


> I'm wishing for a blowout, gotta cover the spread baby.


u can't call the Knicks out... no matter how bad they are or good we are it's always a close game with them. just like it was earlier this week. and i think they took us to OT last time we went to the garden too.


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

BigWill33176 said:


> yawwwn...the heat don't know how to lose, so I'm not worried about this one.



I never say that when playing the Knicks. Hopefully Miami kicks their butts tonight.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We played like **** the last time we played them and it almost cost us a W!!!

Heat win in a blowout!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Should be a good rematch but Miami is at home so this should be easy for them. The Knicks have been playing well though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

PartisanRanger said:


> The Knicks will be looking for revenge...


Knicks and revenge? :rofl:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're starting very cold...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. is on fire!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

better check EJ for steroids , he dunked that like 1994


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I think Eric Reid needs to be tested for the juice too, he is fired up tonight.

We are starting to take over now, I just hope they don't lose interest.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade just put a move on Starbury!!!:clap:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

On My, Dwade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> I think Eric Reid needs to be tested for the juice too, he is fired up tonight.
> 
> We are starting to take over now, I just hope they don't lose interest.



how do u get sun sports in NJ? im in Hoboken and my league pass channel is blacked out cause its on MSG.. i havent seen a game on Sun in weeks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

heat starting to dominate


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dooling has been huge off the bench for us in the last 4 games.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Laetneer is not playing in this game.

Should be a good time to give Zo 10 mins.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Hahahaha! Did anybody see that halftime show with the Burnie True Hollywood story?
LOL that was pretty funny despite being very corny! Batman and Spiderman..... :biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Did Wade travel on that circus layup?

I couldnt tell...:biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We just swept the Knicks for the 1st time ever!!!:banana:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

shaq and wade were great tonight. what is that 12 in a row? i lost count.
52-16


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> I think Eric Reid needs to be tested for the juice too, he is fired up tonight.


I love that guy! he's always loud and fired up, and he has sudden outburst at the most random times during the game. You can just feel the passion he has for your basketball team.

Me and my best friend love making fun of how he says Dwyane Wade's name. :biggrin:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Eric Reid is crazy, but Tony Fioriontino (sp?) is horrible. I started cracking up today when he just randomly said that Zo and Keith Askins are the two biggest warriors in Heat history.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Whooo 52-16, damn .... we're good :yes:


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Nice win. Rivalry, smivalry, the Knicks don't stand a chance anymore...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> shaq and wade were great tonight. what is that 12 in a row? i lost count.
> 52-16


there was a picture of wade in the ny daily news when he hit the winning shot a few days ago - wade had just hit it and u could see eric in the background, he was standing up cheering like a little kid.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

13 in a row now! Next game against Houston which is gonna be tough and then against Phoenix! If we have 15 in a row after these two games we would be championship contender #1! After Houston and Phoenix we play against Charlotte, Toronto and Indiana, seems like easy opponents, but the game vs. the Bobcats is a back-to-back game on the day after the Phoenix game...


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> 13 in a row now!


12 in a row as of today. 13 in a row after Houston!


----------

